# One of the best commercials



## Ken N Tx (Jan 11, 2015)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] *Never in a million years will you have guessed *

*what this commercial is for......BEFORE it ends.*

*It’s one of the best ads Ever!!*

[/FONT]
.


----------



## jujube (Jan 11, 2015)

Well, that certainly had me going for a while.


----------



## Raven (Jan 11, 2015)

I wonder how many people would watch it to the end?
I liked the snippet of senior lady vacuuming but the rest was scary!


----------

